# Will it ever stop?



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought three new Yellow Labs the other day, and my older Labs just won't leave them alone. It's been two days so far. I have rearranged the rocks and everything. My tank is a stress fest. Are they ever going to let up on the new guys? It's really annoying.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What's the full stock list for the tank, Nick?

Have you tried turning out the tank lights and leaving them out for a couple of days?

After this amount of time, the aggression should have died down. Sounds like you have some overly aggressive adult yellow labs.

Kim


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I have 9 Yellow Labs, and 5 Acei. They actually aren't adults yet, but the two that are bothering the other fish are the largest.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this the 72G?

The only time I've ever had a problem with severe aggression from a group of Yellow labs was when the Yellow labs turned out to be part red zebra...I didn't know this until they produced a group of fry that were obvious hybrids.

Of course, it could be that the new labs you added were all males...What size are the aggressors and the new ones you added?

Kim


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

One trick is to isolate the two aggressors in a quarantine tank for a while and reintroduce them as the new guys later on. It has worked before.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, it's the 72. The aggressors are around 2 inches, and the ones I added are maybe a little less than .5 inches smaller...not a huge difference.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I would have added a 1/2 inch fish to a tank with fish that much larger than them.

Your problems may not ease up until the little ones mature and grow a bit. Meanwhile, I hope they are really good at hiding, because they just might be a snack. 

Kim


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

Marconis said:


> Yes, it's the 72. The aggressors are around 2 inches, and the ones I added are maybe a little less than .5 inches smaller...not a huge difference.


Kim, I think he means the new ones are a half inch smaller than the old ones. So if the old ones are ~2" then new ones are ~1.5".

I don't have any good tips for you though, other than what has already been suggested. I always have a hard time keeping the lights off with new fish. But that or taking out the bigger guys for a few days would be the options I would try.

:thumb:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

mittzgame said:


> Marconis said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's the 72. The aggressors are around 2 inches, and the ones I added are maybe a little less than .5 inches smaller...not a huge difference.
> ...


That is what I meant. If it doesn't settle down I may just sell the two that are being annoying.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh, is there some kind of fish I can get to distract their attention off of the cichlids? Perhaps a zebra danios or something? If I did, would this just be a short term solution or would the aggressors eventually let up a tiny bit on the poor fish. Now it's causing a chain of aggression in my whole tank and nobody is at ease.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

Personally, I think that means you should take out the aggressors and try the time out thing. That sounds like it'd be the best solution for you. I've never tried non-cichlid fish, so I'm not sure what could keep away from them, I'll have to let someone else give suggestions on that.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I am taking out the aggressors now (means taking all my precious rocks out, that I took so long to scape nicely) and putting them in my empty 20 gallon. How long should I keep them in there? Has this worked for you guys?


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeesh, these two are battling it out in the QT tank. At least the 72 has settled down immensely.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never seen it work long term. Hyper dominant fish usually resume their role, it's just a matter of time, and IMO, it's never been worth the bother. I've put them back in only to have to strip the tank apart again before the day is over!

When my fish go into "time out", they're looking for another tank or a new home.

Kim


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Kim. I am going to try to sell them as soon as possible or just turn them over to my LFS.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Nick, sometimes you just have too many males, and the removal of one fish can totally change the dynamics of a tank.

Sometimes you've just got a mean fish...

Kim


----------

